# Germany



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Of to Languedoc next week with the kids (young adults) for 3 weeks and intend to plan our October/November break(no kids) whilst away.
We fancy Germany but have no experiance of the country at all.
We are thinking going in around Saarbrucken and traveling down to lake Constance and out around Mulhouse.
We have 9 days in total.
Would it be better earlier or later?
What suggestions do you have on any thing and everything.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I probably go on about it a bit but more people should consider Germay, its a great motorhome friendly country.

If your going via Saarbrucken then a deviation to Neustadt an der Weinstrasse wouldn't go a miss, loads of vineyards and stellplatze that welcome motorhomes in the area.

Then down to Lake Constance (Bodensee), same again, stellplatze aplenty along the Northern German shoreline and many pretty towns.

Back via the black forest (Schwarzewald), once again loads of stellplatze in this beautiful region.

You need the 'bord atlas' the german equivalent of the aires book with nearly 3,000 stellplatz listed. You can purchase it in Germany or via this link ...

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/

PM me if you need more info.

pete.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

hope you have a great time.we were in germany this summer found it a beautifull country.dont miss the mosel valley with all its vineyards.plenty of campsites in the area.....aido


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> hope you have a great time.we were in germany this summer found it a beautifull country.dont miss the mosel valley with all its vineyards.plenty of campsites in the area.....aido


Here here !!

Just back from the Mosel.. absolutely GREAT .. Spoiled for choice with stellplatz abounding at €5 per night.. Enkirch is a must ..


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Breisach-am-Rhine is a good place. Big Stellplatz for MH.

Meersburg a lovely village on Lake Constance


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replys so far, I hope for lots more by the time I get back from France.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

River Neckar is pretty good too, pity you've only got 9 days.

8)


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again for the comments.
Any other advice?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O At this time of the year. There is always a possibility of Snow. We once arrived in Staffelsee near Murnau. Which is halfway between Munich and Garmisch Partenkirchen in the second week in September. It snowed on our arrival and stayed for 3 days.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Go to see the fabulous castles at Fussen, superb stellplatz there too.


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Have a great time, we set off for Germany on the 13/09, sail Dover - Dunkerque early morning 14/09.

Looking forward to it, never been to Germany before, we hope to go near the Rhein that is if the mrs has found us some places to stay. We bought the Alan Rogers book (2005) Europe and also purchased camping cheques..


Ray & Margaret


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for the info, keep it coming.
Why is 9 days to short? should we change the route?
Ray & Margaret thanks, let me know how the trip went
Yours
Richard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Richard,

We're also off for a few weeks in early October, probably down to the Bodensee area via Neustadt and the Pfalzerwald, but as usual this might all change, might see you on our travels?

pete.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Definately recommend Meersburg and Lindau (Lindau Insel) very happy memories of there. Also just round the lake into Austria visit Bregenz, nice cable car ride to wild life sancturary on to p the mountain/ hill.
Drive round the lake and have breakfast in Germany (Lindau) lunch in Austria (Bregenz) tea in Switzerland (St Galen) and back into Germany for dinner (Constance) and to the start for supper, either by completing the trip round the lake or get the ferry from Constance to Meersburg, (nice wines at Meersburg).


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Peejay & Paulway,
Peejay, we are going on the 7th October so might see you around.
Paulway, sounds great, we'll definately try that.


----------



## Forseti (Sep 8, 2005)

I am also looking at going through Germany again myself, never done it in a MH, just wondering if there is a POI download for the Stellplatz, similar to the one for Aires?

Mitch


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Forseti

I have been in contact by e-mail with someone who has just returned from a 7 week tour of Gemany. All right for some isn't it.
The following is an extract from the advice he passed on to me. I hope it may be of interest to you as well.

First, buy a German map book with the country in smaller chunks per page. wait till you get there to buy as they are on sale in petrol stations. Also buy Reise Mobil International, published & updated annually together with ADAC Stellplatz Fuhrer, the pair will cost about 25 euros and save you hundreds in camping fees. Its all we use to find a Stellplatz which are proper sites for camper vans usually with all the facilities you need & cost up to 10 euros maximum, some are free, some you pay for hook up and water. They vary alot but all are good & usually in nice settings, they are prictured in the two guides I suggested.

Safe travelling 

Brian


----------



## Forseti (Sep 8, 2005)

For anyone using tomtom you can get a free bit of software for your pc call poihandler from the download section of www.pocketgps.co.uk with this bit of kit you can get access to hundreds of pois including motorhome parking places in germany france and spain.

Mitch


----------

